# Turkey Calls



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Here are a couple of slate over glass calls that I've recentley finished.

I've been turning calls and strikers daily. Taking today off to see if I can regrow finger prints! :smile:





































If any members are interested in turkey calls, I have plenty more that are ready.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes I am interersted
Can I see a pic of the friction surface?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking calls!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

One sold. The redwood call is available as of this posting.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Both calls are now sold. Thanks folks!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks weasel, i cant wait to get it

so now i will have one of yours and 2 of Eds turkey calls

cant wait for may to get here so i can call in some long beards for me and the wife

these calls,plus my home made wing bone calls are the only ones i plan on taking into woods this year

turkeys around here will have never heard these calls before(well excpet for mine) so they should work well,even in the later season

im getting stoked now for chasing them sneaky ground buzzards :hunter4:


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking Weasel, what were the price in those calls. They were both very nice by the way!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

$30 for the stabilized redwood and $20 for the other.

I've got more calls made. A few are $20, but I'm starting on some upgraded calls that will sell for $40-$50.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Those are sweet Weas!

Mark


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

weasel, i got my call in the mail yesterday

very nice indeed,the sound is incredible

love it,cant wait to hit the field with it

just hope i have enough time to hunt this spring,with starting the new job and all

but i am sure i will find the time to get out atleast once and try and call in a long beard or two for me and the wife


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up and kind words. Good luck on your hunts.


----------

